

One-year GitHub streak - bdamos
http://bamos.github.io/2014/12/15/one-year-github-streak/

======
kornakiewicz
Does a very long streak is really good thing? I don't think I would like to
collaborate with somebody who never spend all-day/weekend with family,
partner, travelling or something else that don't require using computer.

~~~
bdamos
Good point, though isn't it extreme to say you wouldn't want to work with
somebody based on this information?

This has been brought up in a lot of the other GitHub streak threads such as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7309310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7309310)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6701384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6701384).
See more links from my original post.

I included the following paragraph to try to address this question. I don't
have much to add to it. The few minutes away from sometimes week-long
vacations is negligible and worth the motivation to me.

> I favor counting small commits as part of streak to better support external
> workloads and my personal life. I have traveled to over 10 cities over the
> past year with friends and family and am always able to find small commits
> to improve my projects in less than 5 minutes.

~~~
kornakiewicz
Don't take it personal, sorry if that sound rude - I didn't meant with that
sentiment, maybe I could say differently.

One of my top priorities is health balance between work and personal life and
one year streak doesn't indicate that. If you're able to manage both so well,
I'm impressed, but it's still hard for me to imagine a year without any day
dedicated only to my parents or girlfriend.

